# Hard Gay



## JamestheDoc (Sep 5, 2009)

Came across this flamboyant Japanese comedian the other day.  

Hard Gay HOOOOOOO~

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzWBgFv86_M


----------



## Ziff (Sep 9, 2009)

wow... that was just so funny XD especially at the message!


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 9, 2009)

DOMO, HARDU GAY DES~

Hahaha, I haven't seen Hard Gay in a long ass time.


----------



## Azure (Sep 10, 2009)

Yo, Hard Gay is my homeboy 4 lyfe son.


----------



## Lazydabear (Sep 10, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Yo, Hard Gay is my homeboy 4 lyfe son.


 
He is not gay, of course he is consinder a hero to the Mom and Pop Shops in Japan I guess he is your Home Boy.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh what a nice bulge he has there D:


----------



## Dementiality (Sep 10, 2009)

I've never laughed so much... Thank You soooo much!


----------



## Azure (Sep 10, 2009)

Lazydabear said:


> He is not gay, of course he is consinder a hero to the Mom and Pop Shops in Japan I guess he is your Home Boy.


No, he's my homeboi 4 lyfe.  I knew he wasn't gay.  Just like I knew he was a wrestler. I can be buds with a non-gay. :V


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 10, 2009)

Why is this in links.
It should be a rave or something.


----------



## Revy (Sep 10, 2009)

hes pretty awesome, the one with the family shoot skit was the best.


----------

